# My Honda 1128 Project Progress Report



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a big thank you to member YSHSfan for the inspiration for this project. it's not as complicated ad some members' creations but a guy has to start somewhere.

started with 2 junky donor machines. a 928 and an 1132. the bucket on the 32 needs too much bottom work that i don't want to attempt till next spring so i thought i would put the 28 inch bucket on the 1132 chassis.

you can see the bottom of the bucket is grounded down on the sides a little but not at all where the scraper bar goes. this is the best 28 inch bucket i have at this time.

wish i had more before pics but believe me , i have so many hours in this thing, i don't even want to think about it.

picture of before machines are not too clear but they were rough. then a couple pics today after sanding and redoing bucket and painting by can no less and putting bucket back on.

the tank is aftermarket. ya. previous owner used some kind of what i don't know for a wheel pin. i cut it off. degreased and pressure washed but as you all can see it needs further cleaning.

i like the electric start option which was nice to have when i was fiddling with cleaning an adjusting carb. putting a reconditioned control panel on.

the augers are going to come off another 928 and are in excellent condition as well as the auger gearbox.

honda does not have side decals for a 1128 so was thinking of just putting Honda decal on both sides as i have seen other members do.

i tried uploading before pics but received error. both machines were pretty rough.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> a big thank you to member YSHSfan for the inspiration for this project.


You're welcome.
I'm glad to hear that.

I still have to get back and finish my various started projects, but you'll likely see me more often on the forum.

I see you have a later style 28" auger housing, which is nice....

:blowerhug:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Very cool. A white-tanker HS1128.

Agree, hats off to YSHSfan.

On the decals, you'd have to buy a set of 1132 and a set of 828s, or 928s, then cut them to fit...and that is_if_ they are both the same height...you never know. Pretty pricey.

I'm actually thinking about drawing the HS and HSS decals out in Illustrator (for screen printers and decal makers), just haven't taken the time to do it. Maybe Robert can give me some vector files...but I doubt it.

I'd like to find a good source of reasonably priced decal printers (I can source high-volume companies) that are light-fast and gas-proof.



orangputeh said:


> a big thank you to member YSHSfan for the inspiration for this project.
> 
> ...honda does not have side decals for a 1128 so was thinking of just putting Honda decal on both sides as i have seen other members do.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I think drmerdp did the slice and dice on his HSS1328, but there is only one decal on the "motor cover" to deal with, so he only had to buy one new one.

If drmerdp reads this and you did it differently, please let me know.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

almost done. just need to polish and clean up and put some decals on. We have a bunch of snow coming in next week so I'll be able to test it out. motor and augers run real smooth.

now , i want to do a more complicated conversion , haha. this one was a lot of work but pretty straight forward.


----------



## Boston_Rob (Feb 24, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> started with 2 junky donor machines.


What a fantastic result... Me want one with wheels!
Thanks for sharing. Rob


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Boston_Rob said:


> What a fantastic result... Me want one with wheels!
> Thanks for sharing. Rob


Thank you very much.
now just waiting for some big snow so i can cover the nasty neighbors house with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

jrom said:


> Maybe Robert can give me some vector files...but I doubt it.


Remember that old TV show, Get Smart? Remember how in the opening credits Max had to go through over 1/2 dozen security doors? Triple that, and you'll have some idea how fiercely guarded mechanical drawing / CAD files are protected at Honda. I'd have better luck walking out of Ft. Know with a couple of ingots.

I think getting one of each and precisely cutting would likely work just fine. A nice finishing touch for sure.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Remember that old TV show, Get Smart? Remember how in the opening credits Max had to go through over 1/2 dozen security doors? Triple that, and you'll have some idea how fiercely guarded mechanical drawing / CAD files are protected at Honda. I'd have better luck walking out of Ft. Know with a couple of ingots.
> 
> I think getting one of each and precisely cutting would likely work just fine. A nice finishing touch for sure.


ok if you'll send me some........haha pretty pricey. i should have taped off the decals so i could save the 28 part of them.

i'll figure something out. Maybe just some big "Honda" decals. with the white tank I want people to know it IS a Honda.

my next project is going to be a 924. This is FUN. and it keeps me out of the bars!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If it was me, I'd get HSS decals.
Get an 4 HSS1332A and 2 HSS928A decals and trim them as needed to make the 2 'HS1128" for both auger housing sides. May work really well. 

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/p/honda_power_equipment/87101-v45-a40/mark-emblem-hss1332a

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/p/honda_power_equipment/87101-v45-a20/mark-emblem-hss928a


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> If it was me, I'd get HSS decals.
> Get an 4 HSS1332A and 2 HSS928A decals and trim them as needed to make the 2 'HS1128" for both auger housing sides. May work really well.
> 
> https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/p/honda_power_equipment/87101-v45-a40/mark-emblem-hss1332a
> ...


thank you. do you know if these are the same size as the emblems for the hs1132 and 928 that are $12 each?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I’ll take rough measurement this evening and report back


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> If it was me, I'd get HSS decals.
> Get an 4 HSS1332A and 2 HSS928A decals and trim them as needed to make the 2 'HS1128" for both auger housing sides. May work really well.
> 
> https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/p/honda_power_equipment/87101-v45-a40/mark-emblem-hss1332a
> ...


Measurements on one of my 'HS828' decals is ~ 8.5x2.75". The 'HSS1332A' decal on my HSS1332ATD measures ~ 10.5x2.5". One can definitely make one 'HS1128' decal out of 2 'HSS1332A' and one 'HSS928A' 

You can get the 'white' 'HONDA' decal as well

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/p/honda_power_equipment/87531-v45-a00/mark-honda

Or the 'black' Honda decal (this will likely need trimming)

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/p/honda_power_equipment/87537-v45-a00/mark-honda-b


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Measurements on one of my 'HS828' decals is ~ 8.5x2.75". The 'HSS1332A' decal on my HSS1332ATD measures ~ 10.5x2.5". One can definitely make one 'HS1128' decal out of 2 'HSS1332A' and one 'HSS928A'
> 
> You can get the 'white' 'HONDA' decal as well
> 
> ...



thanks. i just wonder the price difference. the hs is $12 and the hss is 2? strange. I'll try it.
thanks for your help again.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> thanks. i just wonder the price difference. the hs is $12 and the hss is 2? strange. I'll try it.
> thanks for your help again.


Most of the replacement parts for the HSS are less expensive than the HS series (local suppliers is my guess vs importing spares from Japan).
So for $6 you can get a modified 'HS1128' out of HSS series vs $24 to make close to the same 'HS1128' out of HS series decals....


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I love it. I thought it would be tough - had to try though :smile2: 

I have created a number of art files for companies over the years as a freelance designer (including Shimano and Daiwa), but I know those files aren't legally mine. On the other hand it's really not _that_ hard to recreate some of those decals...for one-off custom jobs...and educational purposes of course.

I was playing with my grandkids last summer and at one point I grabbed a shoe and started talking into the sole. They stopped and just looked at me. I said "Maxwell Smart!". They said, "No, you're Toots McGraw".

That prompted a trip to the library's sight and sound dept. for some old TV show videos.



[email protected] said:


> Remember that old TV show, Get Smart? Remember how in the opening credits Max had to go through over 1/2 dozen security doors? Triple that, and you'll have some idea how fiercely guarded mechanical drawing / CAD files are protected at Honda. I'd have better luck walking out of Ft. Know with a couple of ingots.
> 
> I think getting one of each and precisely cutting would likely work just fine. A nice finishing touch for sure.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm starting on my 1128 now. Are the belts the same on the 928 and the 1132 ? Were there any other major changes or is it pretty straight forward, just put the 11 horse on the 928 frame, or did you just put the 928 box on the 1132 frame?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

thefixer said:


> I'm starting on my 1128 now. Are the belts the same on the 928 and the 1132 ? Were there any other major changes or is it pretty straight forward, just put the 11 horse on the 928 frame, or did you just put the 928 box on the 1132 frame?


same belts. it was straight forward as I just put a 928 bucket with the 1132 engine and chassis. dis put an aftermarket fuel tank and carb but yesterday i cleaned out the old carb and going to put that back on.

i got to use it for the first time last week with 12 inches of fresh snow. it threw snow about the same as a 928 but the most noticeable improvement is less weight and easier to move around. am very pleased with the result.


----------

